# Australian funnel-webs *pics*



## El Johano (Feb 26, 2006)

Some photos of the different species of funnel-web spiders I found during my Australia-trip....

Hadronyche infensa - Toowoomba funnel-web
Fraser Island




















The funnel, usually there are 2 entrances, shaped as a Y.


----------



## El Johano (Feb 26, 2006)

*Hadronyche cerberea*

Next....
Hadronyche cerberea - Southern tree funnel-web
Blue mountains










A smaller specimen:





The funnel:


----------



## El Johano (Feb 26, 2006)

*Hadronyche sp. 7*

Hadronyche sp. 7 - Bermagui funnel-web
Bermagui
Full of parasitic mites


----------



## El Johano (Feb 26, 2006)

*Atrax sp. 1*

Atrax sp. 1 - Mallacoota funnel-web
Mallacoota




















The funnel, this one was in a tree, but most of them were found on the ground.


----------



## El Johano (Feb 26, 2006)

*Hadronyche versuta*

Hadronyche versuta - Blue mountains funnel-web
Blue mountains


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 26, 2006)

Cool pics! (Notice the mites on the carpace  )


----------



## El Johano (Feb 26, 2006)

*Atrax robustus*

Atrax robustus - Sydney funnel-web
Hornsby










The funnel


----------



## mantid (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice Pictures, wish I had some of those.


----------



## Steven (Feb 26, 2006)

Now we are talking !!!!
damn good stuff :drool: :drool: :drool: 

very intresting to see the different funnels !


thumbs up ! :worship: :clap:


----------



## LHP (Feb 26, 2006)

Great photos again! Gotta go to Australia on day.

I had noticed their absence from your other thread-glad to see them!

Lindsey


----------



## aftershock (Feb 26, 2006)

Grymma bilder Johan!


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 2, 2006)

Incredible photos! Thanks alot for sharing! What makes you think that the Atrax sp. isnt robustus?


----------



## El Johano (Mar 2, 2006)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Incredible photos! Thanks alot for sharing! What makes you think that the Atrax sp. isnt robustus?


Thanks Lelle 
Two things; the carapace is more strongly raised than in A. robustus. Otherwise the ID is only based on the location, just outside the town of Mallacoota. It is south of the known distribution of A. robustus, near the border between Victoria and New South Wales.
There are 3 known species of Atrax; robustus, 'sp. 1' and 'sp. 2'.


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 3, 2006)

Johan,
ruled out Hadronyche sp.?


----------



## MizM (Mar 3, 2006)

Very impressive! Their chelicerae are H-U-G-E!


----------



## El Johano (Mar 3, 2006)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Johan,
> ruled out Hadronyche sp.?


Not really, to me it looks more like a Hadronyche than an Atrax, but I am not aware of any other funnelweb species found in that area.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Mar 3, 2006)

I -LOOOOVE- A.robustus (it's actually in my top 5 favorite true spider)!!!!


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 4, 2006)

Scolopendra55 said:
			
		

> I -LOOOOVE- A.robustus (it's actually in my top 5 favorite true spider)!!!!


They are mygalomorphs acctually


----------



## Mechanical-Mind (Mar 11, 2006)

Johan,

What tools/methods did you use to draw them out from their retreats?


-Matthew


----------



## El Johano (Mar 12, 2006)

Mechanical-Mind said:
			
		

> Johan,
> 
> What tools/methods did you use to draw them out from their retreats?
> 
> ...


I lure them out by placing a bug of some sorts on the trip lines, roaches or beetles work best. Just tickling with a grass straw do not work on funnel-webs the way it does on tarantulas. 
When they rush out to capture the bait I grab them with my tweezers.


----------

